# Are girls more attracted to...



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

To manly boys or pretty boys? I'm not sure what looks to use, I can become either a pretty boy by shaving myself and I can grow a beard to look more manly, but I don't know which attracts more attentions from girls.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I couldn't choose, attraction varies especially when personality comes in to play.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Manly pretty boys.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Muscles are nice but not too big. Beards and very hairy bodies are gross.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

I like a bit of both.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

PandaPop said:


> I couldn't choose, attraction varies especially when personality comes in to play.


This is so true.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Beards and very hairy bodies are gross.


_《 sharp intake of breath 》_


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

cataclysm said:


> I can become either a pretty boy by shaving myself and I can grow a beard to look more manly


Then go with whichever one you want and never mind other people's opinions about it.

The answer to these "what's more attractive" questions are all the same: It depends.

What are girls attracted to? Guys who can think for themselves.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I was hoping there would at least be an option for ugly boys to give us guys a little bit of a chance.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

> Beards and very hairy bodies are gross.


Well ****.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

What a weird thread.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> What a weird thread.


Why?

PS I totally have excluded personality and any other factor from the equation, it's just about a boy's appearance.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

To be honest, what i'm attracted to changes constantly. Idk if that's normal.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

I think a lot of girls like the way a beard looks, but they don't like how it feels. Perhaps grow a beard until you get a date, then shave?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Just be yourself, don't change yourself for anyone!_


daf**? so what your saying is there's no need to dress nice, or work out, or groom. you people are so frustrating!

he wants to attract girls. if that's what he wants, he should do things to make him more attractive. if a girl he's interested in likes beards, he should grow a beard. that will make her more attracted to him than if he didn't have a beard. that's what he wants

people need to change themselves for other people. it's called improving oneself. i need to get better at talking so i can be more pleasant to be around, make friends and improve my life and the lives of my family members. if i don't change myself, i'll destroy my life and ruin my parents'.

and if you change yourself, you're still yourself. everyone is always theirself. unless they're literally lying and trying to fool someone that they're a doctor or something when they're really a fry cook.

whether cataclysm grows a beard or not, he's still himself. he's still the same person no matter how much facial hair he has, obviously. hair styles and things don't magically turn you into a different person


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

cataclysm said:


> Why?
> 
> PS I totally have excluded personality and any other factor from the equation, it's just about a boy's appearance.


Because attraction as a whole is not entirely related to looks, also every person (both male and females) has different tastes, which is based on who he/she is, his/her past and more and more, to some people a beard is really fitting to some they better be shaved to the bone.
Everyone and his own taste.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

bonemealzambia said:


> daf**? so what your saying is there's no need to dress nice, or work out, or groom. you people are so frustrating!
> 
> he wants to attract girls. if that's what he wants, he should do things to make him more attractive. if a girl he's interested in likes beards, he should grow a beard. that will make her more attracted to him than if he didn't have a beard. that's what he wants
> 
> ...


I think you took it a little bit too far.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

bonemealzambia said:


> I think a lot of girls like the way a beard looks, but they don't like how it feels. Perhaps grow a beard until you get a date, then shave?


Now that's just false advertising. The way the beard feels is the best part.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty boys.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Now that's just false advertising. The way the beard feels is the best part.


Yeah, if you have a beard I would touch it all day long :kma


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

There have been tons of threads on the same subject. There is only one correct answer: ''There is no correct answer.''  That is it.

By the way, you are looking fine. I know you are seeing yourself ugly, bad, worthless and whatever... You are not. You are just tougher on yourself than the rest. Do whatever you want with your looks and stop caring about what girls think. After all, you want someone to like you as you are, not to put on masks and play roles for a lifetime to please someone.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I'm sure the OP wants to attract girls and that's fine, but in my opinion, he should decide for himself whether to grow a beard or not, instead of letting people decide for him._


Well I can decide for myself, but I am not sure if I can attract as many girls as I can with the way I have chosen. Since I am not well documented in this subject, that's why I am asking for girls' advices.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I adore beards. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Both.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

cataclysm said:


> To manly boys or pretty boys? I'm not sure what looks to use, I can become either a pretty boy by shaving myself and I can grow a beard to look more manly, but I don't know which attracts more attentions from girls.


Depends on the girl in question. I prefer a more clean-shaven, put-together appearance (so I guess "pretty boys"), but I know plenty of other girls who like more rugged, outdoorsy looking men ("manly boys").


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that's like asking guys if we'd prefer a hot, tall, slim blond, or a cute, shorter girl with a curvier figure. It depends on the person and you can easily find both attractive.

Just go for the look you are personally more satisfied with or at the very least, think of the type of girl you want and try to imagine what they would like. If you try to create a look based on what others want, you'll end up looking generic and fake.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like extremes.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I couldn't choose either. Do you mean "manly" appearance/"pretty" appearance? If so, neither really. I'm more attracted to honesty, wit, and if you're attractive that's a plus.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Manly pretty boys.


^^

This. lol


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

There's studies to show that women prefer men with more 'feminine' faces.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1380265/Men-feminine-faces-likely-hit-women.html


----------



## Chroney (Dec 25, 2013)

Girls are attracted to pretty boys, women are attracted to manly men.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You had me in suspense just for that? Come on, man.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

cataclysm said:


> To manly boys or pretty boys? I'm not sure what looks to use, I can become either a pretty boy by shaving myself and I can grow a beard to look more manly, but I don't know which attracts more attentions from girls.


Beards seem to be in style in the US... lucky for me cause I can't shave, only trim.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

Who gives a ****?
Are you going to change your entire life over the opinion of some girls on the internet?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cataclysm said:


> Bump.


the answer is still it depends dude.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Inbetween.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

So this is basically asking if women like men or someone you can go shopping and do your nails with?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope pretty boys! Please be pretty boys!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

jerks


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> I hope pretty boys! Please be pretty boys!


Why is that lol.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They don't like bad boys, they don't like nice guys, they don't like anyone in between. They don't like guys with beards, they don't like guys without, they don't like skinny guys, they don't like muscular guys. They don't like bald guys, they don't like guys with hair, they don't like manly guys, they don't like pretty guys; they don't like you. You're all screwed.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They don't like bad boys, they don't like nice guys, they don't like anyone in between. They don't like guys with beards, they don't like guys without, *they don't like skinny guys, they don't like muscular guys*. They don't like bald guys, they don't like guys with hair, they don't like manly guys, they don't like pretty guys; they don't like you. You're all screwed.


They like fat guys!?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Stray Bullet said:


> They like fat guys!?


Everyone including overweight guys, are covered by the 'bad guys, nice guys, everyone in between.' clause. Don't worry.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Somewhere in between manly looking and pretty boy, I guess.


----------

